# Daddy's Girl



## katy625 (Jun 13, 2010)

I couldn't resist running for my camera when I saw this scene in my backyard.  My husband teaching my 4 year old daughter how to play tee-ball in her absolute favorite outfit.  As far as the C&C goes.....just know that I shot this pic while holding my 3 month old son in my left hand and the camera in my right hand.  (gotta do what you gotta do)  So im sure the pic is so not as sharp as it could have been had I had both hands.  I also desaturated the pic obviously.  But i thought this moment was way to sweet to pass up!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 13, 2010)

It's called a Kodak moment.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Audell (Jun 13, 2010)

I love it. It truly is a special moment.


----------



## myfotoguy (Jun 13, 2010)

Great moment!


----------



## JasonLambert (Jun 13, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lunaaa (Jun 13, 2010)

cute outfit


----------



## booboo60 (Aug 30, 2015)

katy625 said:


> I couldn't resist running for my camera when I saw this scene in my backyard.  My husband teaching my 4 year old daughter how to play tee-ball in her absolute favorite outfit.  As far as the C&C goes.....just know that I shot this pic while holding my 3 month old son in my left hand and the camera in my right hand.  (gotta do what you gotta do)  So im sure the pic is so not as sharp as it could have been had I had both hands.  I also desaturated the pic obviously.  But i thought this moment was way to sweet to pass up!


----------



## booboo60 (Aug 30, 2015)

Lovely photo well done.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2015)

booboo60 said:


> Lovely photo well done.


And a five year old post!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> booboo60 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely photo well done.
> ...



So the kid is like.. 38 now?

Wonder if that is still her favorite outfit... lol


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Sep 4, 2015)

Sharpness is overrated-the moment is priceless.


----------



## booboo60 (Sep 5, 2015)

Super photo thanks


----------

